# whats up



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

im patrick and i live in northern california.
I have many leather-bound books and my apartment smells of rich mahogony- ron burgondy
i pretty much only go to northstar and sierra cause there close
get to know me


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Placerville does put you pretty close to pretty much all the Tahoe resorts. Great stuff there, when it snows. Hopefully this coming season is full on California nukage. Fantastic rockclimbing among other things around there too. Not a bad spot to hang your hat at all. 

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

yeah its great place for outdoor stuff but at night theres not much to do unless you're a walmart fan


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


Whats up?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

not much. im getting a slash and 390's soon and im dying to ride themmmm. none of this all year riding in california


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

great comb you got there, I got the agent with 390's and i love them.

Lets hope you guys get a good season.


----------

